# SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted (rt2870 staging)

## gannggstaz

I'm running gentoo and am not trying to get wifi working. I compiled a custom kernel and under the "staging" tree enable ralink rt2870 drivers. I have a Belkin F5D8055 v2 wireless N adapter. On my previous ubuntu install, I had this adapter running. I haven't found any helpful posts about rt3070 devices that use the staging drivers.

iwconfig returns:

```
wlan0     Ralink STA  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.412 GHz  

          Link Quality=10/100  Signal level:0 dBm  Noise level:-143 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

ifconfig -a returns:

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

The device doesn't seem to be activated but when I run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start I get

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Operation not permitted
```

How do I start wlan0?

----------

## RNHavens

Do you have RFKILL compiled in?  That has given me problems before, I couldn't recommend if it should be y, n or m.  Then of course the simple question of "do you have the WAN switch on?"  

Hope that gives you new leads, good luck.

----------

